# Happy Holidays



## Zoogie (Dec 20, 2009)

Because this week will start getting hectic I want to take the time now to thank you all for sharing your knowledge and also wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy Wine Making New Year. Warm Hugs Zoogie


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2009)

Right back at you and everyone that contributes to this forum. Its great to have such great participants!


----------



## koda_ky (Dec 20, 2009)

Happy Holidays!!!!!n


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks and Merry Christmas to you and all you're family also.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 20, 2009)

And to all also. You're right Zoogie. Lets get this out of the way before the week gets hectic!

I too wanted to take a minute to wish everyone in here and their families a Happy Holiday myself!!

It is a pleasure to be a member in this forum and to have ALL OF YOU as fellow members and friends!

I have never been a big "bar hopper", but to come in each day and see you all reminds me we are indeed all in this together.

I look forward to continue on our quest on making the perfect brew together, and further hope through the info and advice we share, we are all able to accomplish this as a group!

And lastly, I hope Santa heard all the requests from all the children who still believe!! I live 15 miles from the Santa Claus house in North Pole. When I visited there with my Mom and her husband this last summer, I had an opportunity to read some of the letters they recieved from kids all over the world. What a wonderful thing. Makes me feel guilty to ask for anything other than that some of the wishes from those children to come true.

Say what you will. I still believe!!!!

Merry Christmas everyone! I sure appreciate your friendship!

Troy


----------



## Green Mountains (Dec 21, 2009)

Likewise......Happy Holidays.


----------



## whine4wine (Dec 21, 2009)

Merry Christmas to everyone at this forum.

Thanks to everyone for their helpfull tips, and the warm family way they are given to all. 

Also, wishing everyone a great New Year.


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Christmas guys and gals.
May you and your families find joy this season.


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Holidays everyone! Hope it's a happy and safe one for your family.


----------



## Julie (Dec 21, 2009)

I wish all of you a Happy Holiday. I have not been on this forum for very long but I must say you all ARE a very friendly bunch.




Julie


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 21, 2009)

Julie, we enjoy having you here, look forward to you making more and learning more. The upcomong year is quaranteed to make us all more knowledgable and experinced, that includes you too! Enjoy the holidays!
Troy


----------



## Dufresne11 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Merry Xmas friends*

I am grateful for finding this forum and for all of your knowledge and selflessness in helping me out. Whatever you celebrate I hope it is wonderful this year!


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 21, 2009)

Right back at you Duf!!!


----------



## St Allie (Dec 22, 2009)

Warm Christmas wishes to all.. keep yourselves and your families safe.

All the best for the new year, especially those that can't resist making new years resolutions.. hehehe

and most importantly..

Don't drink and drive!

Allie xxx


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 22, 2009)

Happy down your way to G!! 

A good friend just got 20 yrs last week for making a bad choice and now a young person is dead. This kid was only 13 and got ran over driving his bike on the side of the road. Gene is 66yo., he won't be celebrating this year.

Drink all you want, and drink alot, but if anyone in here is willing to go out and drink and drive, please don't mention it in here! I have two of the "big tickets" under my belt, and there will never be another. I thank my God everyday I never inured anyone in my stupidity!

As with G, please, please don't drink and drive! You may as well drink and play with guns.

Happy Holidays again to you G, I always hope the best for you and your family. but I have to wonder, if you don't have snowballs to throw at each other, than what is the alternative?
LOL


----------



## bein_bein (Dec 22, 2009)

Merry Christmas one and all. May the coming year be prosperous for all and bring us all closer to family and friends. May your wine racks be filled to overflowing with some of the best wine in the world!! 
Here's a Christmas tune (TSO style) to get you in the mood..hope everyone enjoys ( crank up the volume  ) [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUYh_JSQwME[/ame]


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Brian and Blanca right back to you with the same wishes!


----------



## traveler (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year everyone! May this greeting find you & yours in good health and spirits! If you are traveling, drive safe!!


----------

